# Clexane and fet



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Im due to start fet soon ish after a 3d scan and blood results

im gona have clexane and wonder if anyone else has had this and did you feel any different.

success stories would be great

thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello again 

I've had clexane (40mg) on all 4 of my treatments (2 x ivf & 2 x natural fets).  With the FETs I started the clexane jabs around ovulation (can't remember exact timing !).

With both IVFs we had -ve results (bled before test day) but with both FETs we had chemical pregnancies - but I was also on prednisolone for both FETs and 2nd IVF.

If you have a look on the Investigations & Immunology board you'll see quite a few ladies have clexane through treatments for blood clotting disorders.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Kara i have also been on cleaxan efor most of my treatments.  I have not felt any different on them.  They do make you bruise very easily and can sting when you are injecting but you get used to it.  All the very best with FET.  Are you doing a natural FET or are you doing a medicated one ??

Susan x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will be having a medicated cycle hun

im having chromsome and various blood test and a 3d scan on thursday

hoping for dates soon


----------

